
Show HN: SET Puzzle Game in HTML/CSS/JavaScript - fka
http://f.github.io/set
======
fka
Hi HN'ers!

As a weekend project I built this simple game. It become a funny project to
play.

PS. Be careful, do not "try" to make sets, find by your eyes.

~~~
azatom
Not color blind friendly. I mean not everything must be usable with full color
blindness, but even a small game would be nice to be usable with slight color
blindness. The green/pink, relatively thin borders are indistinguishable.

~~~
fka
Oops, I didn't think about it. I'm going to fix this as soon as possible!

